
Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - LukeG
We're in a recession. Many great, talented people are out of work (including plenty of folks here at HN, I'm guessing). We know, though, that many companies are also still hiring - so let's put these companies and job seekers in touch.<p>Are you hiring? Does your company (or your friend's) have openings? Let HN know!!! Let's get some good people good jobs.<p>(We've got 900+ startup jobs at Startuply right now, and we'd love to get you all involved - it's easy and completely free for everyone. That being said, post any openings you know of here, too, to get some love from the best hacker community evar.)
======
nonrecursive
Awhile ago I posted my site, <http://www.happyjobsearch.com> here for
feedback. I hope no one minds my mentioning it here again, but it seems
relevant.

I wrote the site over a weekend after I got laid off for the second time in 3
months. The first time I was laid off, I took a very haphazard approach to
looking for jobs and it caused me a lot of stress. I made Happy Job Search to
help get organized. It's like a GTD app just for job hunting. It's optimized
for quickly adding jobs to your "inbox", then going through and investigating
each job, adding notes, and filing the job under a next action (send email,
make call, etc). Finally, it's made to be useful for quickly reviewing a job
opportunity before you interview.

It takes a little time to actually go through and enter job information, but
it really helped me. It's also free. Hopefully others will find it useful as
well and won't go through what I did the first time I was laid off :)

(ps, LukeG I'd like to email you but your address isn't listed. Mine is
daniel@flyingmachinestudios.com. Thanks!)

~~~
raffi
I was doing some work this past summer trying to extract good feature sets
from job ads so users could train a neural network to help filter through ads.

I see there are a lot of sites that to do something for employers but its good
to see someone else thinking of job seekers. Not much out there for us and I
think an opportunity exists for someone that can optimize and organize the
process with _us_ in mind.

~~~
joshwa
I have(/had) a project in this area as well, and I kept stumbling over the
monetization problem-- job seekers are a population that has a strong
disincentive to parting with their money.

NotchUp has an interesting play on this problem, though hard to say if they're
getting any traction.

Obviously the employers and recruiters are the ones holding the money, so most
solutions tend to cater to their dealflow needs.

Any other stakeholders with money that are part of this ecosystem? Or other
monetization ideas?

Are there any affliate players in the job space? E.g. capitalizing on
bounties/etc for successful hires/interviews?

~~~
LukeG
Stay tuned for <http://www.jobsyndicate.com>

------
sokoloff
Here's a related question: I'll posit that there is a higher density of "very
desirable" top-notch hackers being thrown into the job market than at any
other time in my 15-year career. You know the people: the ones that rarely hit
the normal job market because with one or two emails, they can line up their
next gig in an afternoon throught their network or friends-of-friends.

For those of us who are hiring, what strategies can we use to ensure that we
in-person interview more of those candidates (with whom we can generally sell
them) and spend less time on the "perma job seekers" that seem to form the
bulk of the job applicant population. I don't mean to sound overly elitist,
but if I've only got 1 spot open, I want to take a shot at selling the very
best candidates, and spend as little time interviewing the also-rans as
possible. (This is in regards to professional hires; our college-level
recruiting program is in good shape, and there's less change from last year
there than in the landscape for professional hires)

~~~
raffi
Show some respect during the interview process. Possibly make their point of
contact an engineer rather than an HR person. I interviewed with a company
that had a technical recruiter who knew technology and I was very impressed by
them for that.

Also keep in mind, how you run the interview process says volumes about what
its like to work in your company. Taking > 2 weeks between responses shows
lack of interest. Making a person have to "ask" for a plane ticket to come to
the interview is a big turn off too. The interview process is a great time to
show that you take care of your people and make it easy for them to do their
jobs. Take care of us as candidates and we'll assume you'll take care of us as
employees.

These are pet peeves. One other thing... communicate the type of position
you're looking at putting the person in before lining up their in-person
interviewers. I've had situations where I interviewed with people who did
stuff I found interesting and I felt rapport with them. Likewise I had one
company thought about putting me in a position completely wrong for my skills
and the people I interviewed with had nothing in common. They later offered a
position after the interview that was more in the right direction but this
would have been good to figure out in a phone interview.

Thats my $.02.

~~~
potatolicious
I have to echo your point about the response time. I recently interviewed with
a large well-known software company, and I told them about some of my schedule
limitations (due date on an existing offer), and the HR person seemed dodgy
about it at best. My interviewer loved me, but told me that the company
generally was unable to respond in less than 4 weeks.

If you want your potential hires to feel valued, move through the recruitment
process at a good pace. There is absolutely no reason there should be a 4-week
gap between first and second interviews. I've seen plenty of companies that
have gone from first interview to offer in the space of a single week - that
includes flying the candidate in.

The worst part is that I emailed the HR contact reminding them that this
deadline existed, and to this date (a week and change now...) I have not yet
even received an acknowledgment on their part.

Oh well, I'd been warned against that company to begin with.

~~~
potatolicious
And speak of the devil - they got back to me and were gracious enough to tell
me that they were unable to meet our deadline, despite their interest.

Oh well, I guess I'm going with the other offer :)

------
justin
Justin.tv is hiring the best and the brightest to hack on our awesome live
video site. In fact, we have almost as many graduate degrees as we do college
drop outs!

If you're a sysadmin, network engineer, or programmer, you can find work here:
<http://www.justin.tv/jobs>

~~~
palish
_"In fact, we have almost as many graduate degrees as we do college drop
outs!"_

Hmm... This post is difficult for me. On one hand, I don't want to negatively
impact Justin.tv. On the other hand, I feel obligated to let everyone know
that if you don't have a college degree or other qualifying credentials, you
probably won't get hired there.

I went in for an interview, and as far as I could tell, I passed. But
afterwards, Justin took me to a bookstore across the street and told me that
their investors felt they needed to hire "more qualified" developers. So I
wasn't brought on board.

My credentials: I dropped out of high school when I got hired in the gamedev
industry. When I went in for the interview, I had been in the industry for
about three years, and had been programming in general for 8. So if you have
credentials similar to mine, it would probably be better to not waste the time
in the interview. But if you have credentials that would convince an investor
that you should be hired (college degree, etc), then go for it.

Sorry, JTV. I wasn't going to say anything until I saw "we have almost as many
graduate degrees as we do college drop outs" ... this gives people a false
sense of hope, from my point of view.

~~~
asmosoinio
What is your point? That your single case of not getting the job means that it
is not true that they hire college drop outs?

I mean there is plenty of other things than just experience related to hiring
someone. "More qualified" may well be a nice way to say "you don't seem to fit
in" or whatever their reason not to hire you.

~~~
palish
Would you rather be told:

"Listen bud, you're talented, but not quite right for us due to X, Y, and Z."

... or ...

"Sorry, we want to hire you, but our investors won't let us."

If that was the case (and I don't think it was), then the latter is a cop-out.
You don't make up reasons not to hire someone, no matter how much you want to.
You'd be doing a disservice both to the candidate and to yourself.

My single case is just that: a data point. Weigh it along with all your other
data points before making your interview/no interview decision.

~~~
asmosoinio
Fair enough, I guess you were given a straight answer.

Anyway for some reason you original reply sounded to me pretty much like:
"these guys did not give me a job, they suxxors! Don't go near them!"

Often you do not know the reason for not hiring. "Just does not feel right" or
"gut feeling" may be the real reason, and then you try to rationalize it
somehow. Hiring is not an exact science.

~~~
palish
_"these guys did not give me a job, they suxxors! Don't go near them!"_

No sir, that wasn't my intention at all. :) JTV's interview was extremely
rigorous, and they all seem like great hackers. In that regard, they r0x0rz.
Unfortunately, their investors may have the final say as to whether you are
hired or not, which is what I wanted to tell everyone.

~~~
asmosoinio
No harm done. :) I guess what made me comment in the first place is that I
have found your comments here very thoughtful and good.

I still this this statement is an unfair generalization based on your personal
experience:

"...if you don't have a college degree or other qualifying credentials, you
probably won't get hired there."

------
bdr
At Disqus, we're looking for a front-end hero* . The candidate should be good
at everything from visual and UI design to Javascript optimization. Email
jobs@disqus.com.

*hero is the new rockstar

~~~
wheels
Just for the record, if I were looking for a job, and you used _hero_ (or
ninja, or rockstar) in the title, I wouldn't take you guys seriously. This
seems to be a common sentiment.

~~~
bdr
Hence the footnote. It's a little in-joke that it seems you didn't find funny.
I encourage anyone who's turned off by that part of the job post to please
apply anyways. My above post was made as an individual, not as a
representative of the company, and cannot be taken as a representative sample
of Disqus's mean level of seriousness.

~~~
wheels
Don't worry, there's no permanent damage, and Disqus does seem like an
interesting company. :-)

I think I, and a lot of people, respond to ninja, etc., negatively not because
They're Silly Words And This Is Serious Business, but just because they're
tired and non-descriptive. I have about the same response to something like,
"Senior Solutions Manager". It's not a logical reaction based on evaluating
the company, more like just an automatic, "Ugh..."

~~~
m0nty
"I think I, and a lot of people, respond to ninja, etc., negatively"

Unfortunately words like that have become a bit "buzzy" with HR and management
(non-techie) types: "Oh, so all we have to do is say 'ninja' or 'rockstar' and
we're instantly cool and really talented people will want to work here. Can I
be a rockstar too, pls?"

~~~
wheels
While that might be true, my reaction comes from seeing it overused by techie
folks that can't manage to state what they want, and the closest they've been
able to figure out is a euphemism for a workaholic with more enthusiasm than
expertise.

~~~
m0nty
"a workaholic with more enthusiasm than expertise"

I've spent the last twenty years becoming a slacker with more expertise than
enthusiasm, so I'm with you there ;)

------
dhouston
we're hiring a couple badass engineers at dropbox (python/c++; client/desktop
app dev experience preferred).

we're backed by yc and sequoia... shoot me an email at drew AT getdropbox.com

~~~
ardit33
"we're backed by yc and sequoia..."

... hmmmm.... I can't say being backed by sequoia is a great thing anymore.
Being backed by Sequia means you probably will get fired as soon as the main
product is built, to save on "runway" money. Disposable engineer, maybe lucky
if you made it through a year and got some of of the stocks vested.

Sequoia backing might be great for founders, but with the recent happenings,
definitely not for employee engineers.

~~~
josefresco
Agreed, but not for the same reason. A better response would have been "we
have great revenue and broke even X months ago" not "we're funded by VC money
and consequently could go under at just about anytime".

Also, why are there 170 comments in this thread with many job openings but the
'jobs' section of HN is ... quiet?

~~~
wheels
That depends on what you're looking for. If you're just looking for a stable
job, you're right. If you're looking for a position where you'll have a better
chance of being in a leadership position, you're better getting in early. If
the company's already profitable, your chance of eventually being, say, VP of
engineering, isn't great.

------
lennysan
How timely, we're looking for 3 fulltime quality software developers right
now!

Some requirements: 4+ years experience doing fulltime development, proven
UI/UX skills, experience with SaaS oriented development, and desire to
continuously improve your skills. And at least 10 points of karama at Hacker
News :)

You'll be working on projects from conception to launch, contributing to the
success of the business in a big way.

Preferred: Experience with Perl and Scrum.

~~~
blader
4+ years, wow. Lenny I see you guys have upgraded since last I worked there.
;)

~~~
lennysan
finally taking your advice eh :)

------
chrchr
I work at Rentrak Corporation, and we're rapidly growing. We're a stable, 20+
year-old company, and we're working on sexy, technically challenging problems.
In particular, the group I work in is building a database that's expected to
grow by more than eight terabytes per year.

More info here:
[http://rentrak.com/section/corporate/careers/software_develo...](http://rentrak.com/section/corporate/careers/software_development.html)

~~~
plinkplonk
If I were looking for a job in the enterprise space (I am not), I'd take a
serious look at Rentrak. Once of their ARchitects made a presentation at
Google titled "Is your rdbms letting you down? Application on TV Viewing
Behaviour" (<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4681632964554085715>)
which I found very interesting - terabytes of data, their own frontend data
extraction language ...

------
agotterer
We are hiring PHP developers at Connected Ventures (College Humor and
Bustedtees). If you are in the New York area (or willing to relocate), send
your resume to techjobs [@] connectedventures.com.

I will post more details at Startuply next week.

~~~
markessien
How's the New York scene for tech jobs? I'm going to try for a job in New York
at some point (more in direction C++), but New York is not particularly know
for being a tech hub in this sense. What's your personal impression about the
availability of non-web related programming jobs?

~~~
agotterer
This city does has non web related businesses. New York is known for finance
and stocks. I have a friend who writes financial modeling software for a hedge
fund. The scene does exist, but you have to go look for it. If you expect to
go into a cafe and be surrounded by developers and tech folks, you will be
vastly disappointed.

The more events and meetups I attend the more I realize that this city is full
of great talent, interesting companies and even some reputable VC's. The
biggest "problem" for me personally has been weeding through all the non tech
people to find others who are doing things that interest me.

~~~
LukeG
tough time to be in finance...it looks like there's a net job outflow from
Wall St, including for engineering positions.

~~~
agotterer
To be more clear, that is my overall take on New York. I cant really speak for
the current NY job market as I haven't been searching. But I do have a few
friends who have been laid off (interestingly none of the very qualified
folks).

The job market isn't all that wonderful anywhere else either. What I think
will happen is some the people laid off from the various wall street positions
will go start boutique shops... Long term they will be bought out and merged
together to create larger groups...

~~~
LukeG
well how else would ibankers make their money?

------
nc
We are hiring excellent Objective-C / Cocoa devs at Kodu
(<http://www.kodu.co.uk>), to work on some upcoming iPhone applications. Don't
let the uk domain throw you, it's a per-project position and we are fully open
to remote working.

See <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/4634> for more info.

------
alanlewis
We are (Ning): <http://about.ning.com/jobs.php>

Software developers (front end PHP focused and backend distrubuted Java
focused) and QA engineers are especially needed.

~~~
dustineichler
Probably an offline question, but how is Ning to work for?

~~~
alanlewis
I can give you the summary online: "pretty darn cool". For the complete dish,
feel free to contact me.

------
splurk
My employer (Guidewire Software) is hiring: jobs@guidewire.com

As an employer, it's a total hidden gem. It's website screams "boring
insurance industry vendor", but inside it's got a very very good developer
environment, and it may very well reach its goal of dominating its chosen
niche: core enterprise systems for insurance companies. The other devs are
excellent, management is excellent and very decentralized/hands-off, very
little politics and other nonsense, free snacks and drinks, tons of
interesting work. We're a java shop, so we'd expect some java experience, but
most importantly, we're looking for really good, really smart devs. A CS-
related degree (masters preferred) from a top school helps.

~~~
plinkplonk
"My employer (Guidewire Software) is hiring:"

Didn't Guidewire lay off some people a while ago? How is the funding at
Guidewire? Did GW break even yet?

------
bjclark
We're hiring a Rails Dev in Portland, OR.

We do 1000 req/minute. We have tables with 100+mil rows. 30" monitors, MBPs,
and the office is on the 5th floor looking out at 7 (of 9) bridges, the river
and downtown. There's a bar 1/2 a block away with 14 taps.

Agile, RSpec, Pairing, the works.

Our CEO is Ward Cunningham (the Ward in TDD by Example, inventor of the wiki
and terms like "Stories").

It's pretty freaking awesome.

Email github username + resume to jon.farr -at- aboutus (dot) org

~~~
padillac
i can haz yer bebbes?

------
brianm
We're hiring at Ning, more or less all roles: front and back end engineering,
operations, product mgmt, UX, QA, various management roles. On the eng side we
have java, ruby (not rails (okay, there is one rails app)), c, php, and
whatever-or-not, the focus is on getting the job done with the right tool for
the job not the language or framework.

<http://about.ning.com/jobs.php>

Email me if I can answer any questions -- my HN username @ning.com

~~~
brianm
Just saw Alan's post -- hi Alan!

~~~
alanlewis
Hi Brian. We should chat more in this comment section, because going down the
hall to converse in meatspace is so time consuming.

------
mhp
<http://jobs.joelonsoftware.com/>

------
tectonic
Related question: I recently left my previous job and am now looking for
consulting work. I have never done consulting before. I have RoR / Ruby /
machine learning / startup experience. How should I go about finding clients?

~~~
nonrecursive
Tectonic, I was an RoR freelancer for 2 years. Here are sites where I've found
jobs:

<http://jobs.rubynow.com> <http://jobs.37signals.com>
<http://bostonrb.org/jobs>

If you also just google "rails jobs" you'll find the other useful rails job
sites out there.

The best way to find work, however, is to build your network. One of the best
clients I had was referred to me by a fellow I happened to have lunch with
when I was in NYC for a couple weeks. Another of my best clients was referred
to me by a friend. Where are you located, btw?

Another way to find work is to find other web development companies and just
email them asking if they need help. I've found work this way as well, and
have had more success contacting local companies.

edit: One thing that helped a lot was I developed a rails tool (Palmist,
<http://www.flyingmachinestudios.com/projects/>) , then I gave a presentation
on it at the Boston ruby group. Since then, many interviewers have perked up
when I mentioned it because they had either seen it or used it.

Hope this helps!

~~~
catone
On the rails job front, over at Rails Forum we also run a job board for rails
positions @ <http://www.railswork.com/>

I've actually seen a fairly steady number of job postings the past couple of
months (it's always been a somewhat low volume jobs board -- 3-5 new posts per
week, I'd guess -- but the volume hasn't dropped off).

------
brianr
We're hiring! Looking for exceptional, detail-oriented engineers and product
managers to help us take over the social world. We're profitable, too.

Jobs page here: <http://www.lolapps.com/jobs.html> (sorry for the lame-ish job
descriptions). Drop me a line if interested (email in my profile).

~~~
emmett
Profitable in stealth mode? How did you manage that trick?

~~~
brianr
We've been generating revenue since we launched our first product. It's a lot
easier to make money when it's been a part of the thought process all along.

------
brandonkm
Also, posting any internship opportunities would be greatly appreciated as
well.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Sure, who want's an internship (unpaid, see my profile)?

~~~
ardit33
don't be cheap. either pay some, or give some equity. I know the job market
sucks, but great students have jobs for sure.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I've always run my startups very cheaply. Then again, I haven't had many
interns either :). So point taken.

------
bmj
My employer isn't a start-up anymore (still privately funded though) and we're
hiring in the Pittsburgh area.

[http://www.invivodata.com/aboutus/careers/clinical-
systems-s...](http://www.invivodata.com/aboutus/careers/clinical-systems-
software-developer/)

We also have a small development center in Scotts Valley, CA that isn't
actively hiring, but is often looking for good engineers, especially those
with Windows Mobile experience.

bjanaszek AT invivodata.com

------
indigoviolet
Facebook is always looking for good engineers: PHP/Frontend stuff;
Python/C/C++/Java for backend stuff; data science and machine learning. Start
on their jobs page, do a couple of puzzles, demonstrate exceptional ability.

~~~
dustineichler
It's advised solving a puzzle first isn't it. i'd love to apply otherwise.

~~~
indigoviolet
Solving a puzzle is a good way of getting attention for your resume. It allows
engineers to evaluate your coding skills much better than they would in a
phone interview, it demonstrates interest and ability and geek cred. You can
definitely apply without a puzzle, but there's obviously a large number of
applicants that do so (and a corresponding signal-to-noise problem).

------
mc
OpenRain out in Mesa, AZ (Phoenix East Valley) is also hiring like crazy too.

Generally speaking, we're always on the look out for software engineers who
write solid code with Ruby and JavaScript. If you're looking for a challenging
position in software, I'd be happy to hear from you. We also have open PM and
sales positions.

<http://openrain.com/about/jobs>

------
bhb
We're looking for a Ruby rock star here at Devver.net (<http://devver.net>).
We're a small venture-funded startup that focuses on cloud-based developer
tools. We're based in Boulder, CO, but we're comfortable working with a
distributed team. If you are interested, contact us at contact@devver.net for
more details.

------
GavinB
I'd love to talk to someone who could do some flash work on a freelance basis
in the NYC area. Not for a startup, but fun stuff.. Imagination a big plus!

gavin at gavinbrown.com. Include a link to some work.

------
Pirate
We aren't a start up but if you'd to do more low level programming work there
is a Toshiba run shop in Nashville TN working on HDTV software (firmware up
through GUI) and we are hiring. C and C++ - Real time programming experience a
plus. Unix development - multi threaded - synchronization - blah blah blah,
you get the idea.

~~~
allenbrunson
It just so happens that I live in Nashville, and I've done a lot of
multithreaded network programming. You haven't provided any contact info,
though, and there's nothing in your profile I can see.

------
asdf333
salesforce.com is hiring. let me know if you are interested and i will get
your resume in.

while there are some exceptions for some really exceptional candidates, most
of the jobs are in downtown San Francisco.

mostly java. looking for enthusiastic, hardworking and talented individuals.

is it soul sucking? honestly? not yet. its in the middle stages. ppl are
enthusiastic, high quality and hard working still.

email me here w/ your resume if you're interested! (email expires 11/25/2008
11:10PM PST) b57cruj24Q47@meltmail.com

------
fleaflicker
Fleaflicker. If you're passionate about sports and software development and
you have a CS degree, contact me. We operate like a startup but you get all
the cushy benefits of working for a large company.

<http://www.fleaflicker.com/jobs.do>

------
bjoernlasse
We are happy to take some angry laid off rails developers )))

<http://supercoolschool.typepad.com/blog/>

------
epi0Bauqu
Not hiring exactly--looking for co-founders who are in the fortunate situation
where they can work for no salary indefinitely (and get equity of course).

~~~
kalvin
Same as you, except "a subsistence wage in the Bay Area" instead of "no
salary" :) (see my profile)

------
bkmrkr
I am looking for some machine learning guys for quant work. Email me at
greggurevich at gmail.com

------
truebosko
I've been reading this post throughout the day and I must say, what an amazing
act by the community here. You guys are awesome, all of you.

------
dell9000
Me: <http://www.ingamenow.com> developers, designers, business folks and
content producers

<http://quantcast.com/ingamenow.com>

------
streblo
Us college kids are going to need jobs soon too! Anyone looking to add someone
to their team come June?

~~~
ruddzw
I've found quite a few startups want people with 3, 5, or more years of
experience, and not so many that are actively looking for grads. It's somewhat
understandable, but those looking for soon-to-be grads (esp. in the NYC area
:) should speak up.

~~~
joeter
How active is BR Ventures up in Ithaca for seeding new startups? I know they
are connected with Cornell - maybe they could help you.

Anyway, I'm a recent grad and my partner is graduating in spring 09. We are
starting something up in NYC. We may be looking to add one more guys on the
technical side. Shoot me an email if you want to talk (address in profile). I
was personally in a similar boat as yourself.

------
bscofield
As a consulting firm (Viget Labs, <http://www.viget.com/careers>), we have a
slightly different relationship with the economy (some companies are more
likely to come to us, some are less so). As a result, it hasn't really
affected our hiring priorities at all. We're looking most actively for a
senior-level Ruby/Rails person, a front-end developer, and some marketing
folks...

------
pjharrin
I'm looking for a marketing or business related internship with a tech startup
for the summer. Check my profile for my blog and contact info

------
mpk
I put up a list of relevant job listing sites on my page a few months ago,
mostly to point people to a starting page. They all still seem to be pretty
active.

<http://www.moondust.dds.nl/jobs.html>

Disclaimer : I've posted it here before, there are no ads, it's not for-
profit, only marginally relevant to this thread, yadayadayada, etc.

------
ivankirigin
<http://tipjoy.com/jobs>

------
suzanne
we're looking for a lead engineer at weardrobe (details at
www.weardrobe.com/joinus) drop me a line at suzanne@weardrobe.com

------
mgatny
We are always looking for top-notch developers in Chicago. We build trading
systems on a variety of platforms, including C++, C#, Java, Ruby, and RoR on
Windows and Linux. Full-time positions and internships doing agile, test-
driven development. Send your resume to my HN username at connamara dot com.

------
erinokots
Hello, HN!

If anyone is looking for programming work near Eugene, Oregon, they should
definitely check us out:

<http://eugene.craigslist.org/sof/898533379.html> <http://www.otsys.com>

(I'm a HN lurker and happy On Systems Employee.)

------
dreadpirateryan
Xobni is hiring developers - send resumes to jobs@xobni.com!

------
rms
I nominate this for thread of the year.

------
danyalanik
We are looking for RoR hackers and/or software engineering generalists at EMI
Music. Read more about our job descriptions here:
<http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dg3h36zx_23c4ck9bc9>

------
flashgordon
On a similar note, can you folks offer advice on how to "form" a team and
apply for the summer round of YC if you are applying from overseas? I am from
Sydney and am looking to form/join a team with those in the valley or
otherwise (as long as they are willing to move to YC ofcourse).

I know it sounds silly and absurd. I have been desperate to apply to YC for
ages. Only thing that has stopped me were my studies (which I am almost done
with) and my mortgage (I can still take a few months for something as
challenging and important as YC).

In case I wasnt clear, I am keen to jump across the ocean for YC.

Any advice? Any takers? Please contact me for more details if you would like
to gauge my experience and skills.

~~~
pageman
have you ever applied for COMET funding from AusIndustry?

~~~
flashgordon
I have looked into it and found (along with other entrepreneurs here) that it
caters for ventures that are in a slightly more developed stage than startups.
It is more for companies with slightly more significant size (more than 5 or
10 i think) and patent portfolios (atleast 1). From memory I think revenues
are must as well.

2/3 hackers from a garage (ok I am making it sound romantic now, apologies for
that) are not catered by the comet grant. And also the environment is just not
the same as YC!

------
nradov
Axolotl Corp is hiring two full-time developers in San Jose, CA to work on
enterprise clinical data sharing applications for the healthcare industry.
This involves both front-end web applications and back end data processing.
Current major platforms include: Java/J2EE, IBM Lotus Domino, IBM DB2,
HTML/CSS/JavaScript, SOAP, HL7. We care more about intelligence, problem-
solving, and understanding of fundamental development concepts rather than
skill with any particular programming language. The company is not a start-up
any more but still fairly small.

<http://www.axolotl.com/careers/index.htm>

------
ews
Ok, I was thinking whether to post this here or not for a couple of days, we
are not a fancy startup (quite the opposite) and our requirements are far from
common, but since it seems there are quite some people looking for jobs, there
it goes

We are also hiring on Craigslist and actively looking for developers (aka
rockstarts, pirates, ninjas, heroes, barbarians, wizards of oz) with knowledge
and experience on perl/mysql/sphinx/javascript-jquery/css

we do what we do, our frontend is as unsexy as it looks (and I really hope
this will change in a future) but we have _a lot_ of interesting problems
related to massive amounts of data and traffic/spam/scaling.

mail at pablo at craigslist.org

------
champion
The 10-person startup I work for, SnapMyLife, is looking for a Rails developer
outside of Boston (Needham). Check it out:

<http://www.snapmylife.com/static/jobs#rre>

~~~
KevinMS
"The ideal candidate is... posses a computer science degree"

That's unfortunate, since computer science has almost zero relevance to what
you do.

------
fredBuddemeyer
haven't published this job yet but id like to be as helpful as possible to
this community. need a java apps developer (familiarity with a framework like
stripes is very helpful) in santa barbara california.

funded and still quite stealthy you could say littleBiggy is mcluhan meets the
white pages. our interview process starts with a sample project you do on your
own time and get paid for. we learn about each other through working together
and take it from there. i can be reached at fredb.

------
amanfredi
Gilt Groupe in NYC is hiring both experienced candidates and recent grads.

<http://www.gilt.com/company/job/1337>

Email me at amanfredi@gilt.com

------
seekely
Habit Industries (YC 07) is :)

<http://www.fuzzwich.com>

<http://www.habitindustries.com/jobs>

------
tomh
The startup that I work for, Akaza Research, is hiring:
<http://akazaresearch.com/about_akaza/careers.html>

Mostly Java/J2EE, based in Cambridge MA. We deliver an open-source product to
the life sciences, OpenClinica (<http://openclinica.org/>). Contact me through
my profile (Linkedin, blog, etc) if you have questions.

------
jtbetz
Clickable is hiring for Software Engineers in NYC. See the job description at
<http://www.clickable.com/corp/jobs/20080723softeng.aspx>.

We're still a very small team, but our customer base has been expanding
rapidly since we took our second round of funding this summer (Led by
Founders' Fund, with additional investment from FirstMark and Union Square
Ventures).

------
jgrahamc
Me: <http://www.jgc.org/blog/2008/11/i-am-hiring-in-london.html>

------
loumf
Atalasoft is hiring:

<http://www.atalasoft.com/company/careers/#aspnetarchitect>

------
centraldesktop
We are hiring developers, php, js, ui, etc...:
<http://jobs.centraldesktop.com>

~~~
jfornear
Your UI opening requires a CS degree?
<http://jobs.centraldesktop.com/details?o=ui_designer>

~~~
lallysingh
I'm not related to the parent poster, but I'm happy to see that. There's some
good work done in HCI, and I'm glad to see appreciation for it.

~~~
jfornear
I'm offended. Limiting the job to a CS major is the equivalent of limiting it
to a design major. UI/UX specialists require skills/knowledge in BOTH design
and computer concepts. You aren't going to find someone who is 100% qualified
(according to their degree(s) alone) unless they have a BOTH degree in design
AND CS, so why discriminate against one or the other?

------
boris
We (<http://www.codesynthesis.com>) are looking for great C++ hackers in Cape
Town, South Africa. For more information on what we offer and who we are
looking for, see

[http://lists.clug.org.za/pipermail/clug-
work/2008-July/00062...](http://lists.clug.org.za/pipermail/clug-
work/2008-July/000625.html)

------
bjelkeman-again
Senior Web-developer - San Francisco, Netherlands, Stockholm, Sweden or
London, UK.

We are looking for a really experienced HTML / CSS programmer/designer
preferably with a background in Python and Django. Some PHP experience is of
course useful. Provable work on open source code is a merit.

<http://www.akvo.org/web/jobs>

This is a fulltime position.

------
grag
Playlist.com is hiring developers. If your a talented PHP, Python or
ActionScript programmer get in touch with me at gabe {at} playlist.com.

Take a look at our new website here: <http://www.playlist.com/?home=a>

------
nod
Us: <http://www.tableausoftware.com/jobs>

I love the people and the product. Rails, C++, desktop, client/server.
Interactive data visualization - analysis that's more fun than should be
allowed. :)

------
utefan001
woti.com Computer Scientist (all levels) - Crystal City, Virginia

Design and develop high-performance, data exploitation and web-database
applications following a standard life cycle development model, including unit
test development and quality assurance. Experience with Linux, Python, HTML,
and SQL is required. Javascript or C++ language experience is a plus. Oracle
database programming (and preferably performance tuning) experience is also a
big plus. The ideal candidate will have strong written and verbal
communications skills; ability to work effectively in a team environment,
including a strong ability in troubleshooting production software. woti.com

~~~
neilc
Interesting that you describe the position as a "Computer Scientist".
Unfortunately it sounds more like software engineering.

~~~
utefan001
I understand what you mean. I don't know if this is the correct forum to
convince you otherwise. This is the WOTI mission statement.

White Oak Technologies, Inc. (WOTI) seeks to be the premier organization
providing the next generation of advanced algorithms and systems for large-
scale data retrieval and exploitation to our commercial and government sector
clients. Being the leader in advanced Computer Science demands the very best
engineers and analysts, and our stringent recruiting process assures our
customers that WOTI staff is truly the "best of the best" in the nation. We
are committed to delivering exceptional value to both our clients and
employees through innovation, solid business skills, and dedication to
excellent service.

------
timcederman
We have openings, in particular (as I keep posting!), Trovix is looking for a
search hacker. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=355208>

------
Vitriol
Ever thought of moving to India?

Directi ($300MM, Internet Products, DNS + Infrastructure) is looking for Tech
Leads and Engineers.

See: <http://careers.directi.com/>

~~~
plusbryan
gosh, you really do need help! proxy error on click. :-/

------
anand
BumpTop is hiring developers too, all the way up in Toronto, Canada!
<http://bumptop.com>

C++, OpenGL or Flex. Email me if interested anand at bumptop.com

------
sanswork
If you're in Sydney Australia we're looking for PHP developers at various
skill levels. Send a mail to shawn at casid dot net if you're currently
looking and we can setup a chat.

------
gmr
We're always hiring senior php developer talent at myYearbook. If you're up
for relocating outside of Philadelphia or are in the area, drop me an email at
gmr@myyearbook.com.

------
byrneseyeview
I have some clients who are hiring; if you like working on client sites and
know event-processing systems, I can definitely help out. byrne@hunter-
green.com

------
jfornear
Is it a bad time to be looking for an internship?

~~~
LukeG
I suspect not - interns are usually good for cheap labor.

------
khangtoh
Looking for a contract developer to work on a firefox extension. Interested?
Email me at khang.toh _at_ gmail _dot_ com

------
wenbert
What about if I am from the Philippines? :-/

~~~
asmosoinio
And looking for a job? What's your profile?

I am from Finland originally, but working in Manila right now. We don't
exactly have openings right now, but never know what we might need in the near
future.

~~~
wenbert
I am in Cebu. IT is also good here. I have been doing PHP (LAMP) for almost 3
years now. Right now, I am passively looking for a job since I am currently
employed. If I like the job opportunity, then I'll leave the big corporate
environment in a blink ;)

------
aneel99
I'm QA & looking for a job any ideas?

~~~
tectonic
<http://casttv.com> was looking for a QA, you might contact them.

------
DaniFong
I am told by my friend Tristan that Apture.com is looking for top notch
javascript hackers.

------
scrapblog
We are hiring! Flex & .NET developers, as well as designers.
feedback@scrapblog.com

------
isumbras
I have been looking for good jobs in the Houston area. I'd appreciate
suggestions.

------
dazzla
Long shot but does anyone have anything around Sacramento?

------
ComputerGuru
Google is still hiring, got an email from them today.

------
aaronsw
watchdog.net is looking for good people:

<http://transparencyjobs.com/jobs/49/>

------
pageman
our Manila, Philippines base is hiring people who know RoR and if you're a
Merbist ... better :)

------
Jrix
I'm an uneducated young adult with a very High IQ. FEED ME MONEY.

